# Bass pro shop or Cabela's?



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm getting ready to drop a ton of dough on new equipment for the upcoming season. Where would you go? 

Bass Pro is having their big annual sale in a week or 2...has anyone gone to this? Other buddies of mine swear by Cabelas. I also have a good friend that works at Gander and can get 25% off anything in the store. What would you do?


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Wait for the Land Big Fish sale up here in NEO. 

Come and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

If you are going TO the store....BPS...no second guessin in my book. It seems as though their stores are laid out better and have things marked and grouped a little better. That and the Spring Sale that is coming up is awesome!! On-line buying.....take your pick of who has the best price and selection.

Me...I'd get in my car and drive to the nearest BPS.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

What are you going to be dropping a lot of $$$ on?
If you are looking to get several rod and reel combos, BPS has the best selection. IMO
Even lure selection I would go to BPS. 
Every year for my birthday at the beginning of March, I go to BPS for the Big Sale event.
I go to the Toledo BPS but they have one in Harrisburgh, PA. I thought they were building one in Pittsburgh but that must have fell through. Just like the one that they were going to build in Akron, 2 miles from my house. That would have been ugly I tell ya....LOL


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Don't forget the Buckeye Outdoors big blow-out in a few weeks. And they're local.
They've got Gary Klein and Shaw Grisby doing seminars. And lots of pretty good deals with over 10% off everything.


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

I wouldn't buy any of Cabela's brand reels if you do shop there - you can't get parts for their reels. Not in-store or online. They just don't make/sell them, so if you ever need parts for one, you're screwed. Found that out the hard way. I don't own any BPS reels, so i don't know about their parts availability. I stick with good name brand reels that you can either order parts for or send back for repairs. I hate tossing out a $150 reel just because a gear is getting worn out.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I would go to Bass Pro.


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

I prefer Bass Pro Shop for selection, but if your just stocking up on your gear for the year and you buddy can really get you 25% off Gander, I would imagine that would be your cheapest route to go.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

i would go to bass pro headed there tomorrow.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

If i had to pick between the 2 and was going to drive to one it would be bass pro easy choice. Cabellas fishing department is weak. But if i was going to order online i would check out tacklewarehouse, they have free shipping on orders over 50 bucks. (Thats an extra lure or two vs paying shipping) There are a few other online tackle stores that offer free shipping and offer up to 30 percent off your order if you hit the right sale. But sometimes it is nice to see what you are buying, like a rod and i would definately like to hold one before i buy it. But in my case a lot of times i buy more of what i have and know what im getting and save some cash. I really would like to buy local but most of the time its hard to get what you want. By far buckeye outdoors is the best in the columbus area for selection. Gander and Dicks is usually understocked and a lot of the times i walk out of the store with them not having what i want. They are good for the basic casual fisherman and the most common baits and equipment.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd like to check out that Buckeye Outdoors blow-out. Dates and directions?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i70 to 79n get off first exit (40) go right, buckeye outdoors behind krogers.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i personaly would take my money and order from tackle warehouse. like was said earlier, free shipping on orders over $50.00, no sales tax, they stock everything under the sun and you don't have to drive an hour to find out they're out of stock. as far as wanting to put your hands on something before you buy it, they send you a paid return label. if you don't like it, send it back and try something else till you find one you like.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Depends on what you are going to buy? At certain times of the year Cabelas will send you a card that takes 20 dollars off if you spend 100 and it keeps going. Spend 150 get this off. Spend 200 get this off. I live between them and go to both. Some days it is a tough decision or perhaps I may just go to both. If money is of no concern either store is great. I believe Cabelas tends to run more sales. I have had no problems with the products that I have purchased from either store. Heck, if your driving this far check online for what your looking to buy then pick the store.


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm ordering a Cabela's Magtouch 7'6" flipping stick & a 7' fiberglass rod for crankbaits.The Magtouch rods are currently $20 off making them $80. They also have $5 shipping over $150.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> i70 to 79n get off first exit (40) go right, buckeye outdoors behind krogers.


I'm pretty sure he means I70 to I77 N, not I 79 N.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i guess i should have specified...i'm going primiarly for lures. I just bought a Shimano Stradic c4i 2500 and i have a rod lined up from a buddy in california. i just need to stock up on line, lures etc


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

I just ordered 2 spools of triple fish 100% flouro (love this stuff) for $6.00 each and also 2 KVD Stealth lures, 1.5 & a 2.5 $5.79 each, from Gander Mountain with free shipping. I saved about $12 bucks. That's a couple of other lures.


----------



## Woodyranger619 (Mar 30, 2010)

I second Tackle Warehouse! They have a huge selection of EVERYTHING! Tons of baits and tackle you can't find anywhere else! Also, the free shipping on orders over $50 is fantastic! I have ordered a lot of stuff from them..and they ship immediately! The rods even ship for free! They have sales everyday! Check their website out!


----------



## Steeg (Nov 12, 2010)

Fellas, don't rule out Fin, Feather and Fur Outfitters in Ashland, Ohio at exit 186 on SR 71. That is the Rte. 250 exit. Super fishing section, great selection, decent prices. Call if you are looking for a specific item. March 5th and 6th will be their Open House for fishing. Bass seminars by John Crews, Mark Menendez and Kevin Short. They will probably have some really good deals then.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Well obviously get whatever you can from your buddy at Gander Mountain with the discount...then i'd suggest Land Big Fish, Tackle Warehouse, BPS.


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tackle Warehouse is # 1 in my book. Cabellas and Bass Pro carry the same generic stuff Walmart does. Tackle Warehouse always has the latest and carries the smaller specialty lines. During the winter, I order a couple things about every two weeks from them. Sure helps the cabin fever wating for the UPS guy! I get my rods from Buckeye Outdoors. Great selection and price. And my money supports an Ohio business.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

triton175 said:


> I'm pretty sure he means I70 to I77 N, not I 79 N.


nope it stated right 79 North,not 77.it's also state rt 79.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tackle Warehouse or a local shop. I wouldn't go to Cabelas or BPS we don't need them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Fish G3 said:


> Tackle Warehouse or a local shop. I wouldn't go to Cabelas or BPS we don't need them.


Then don't shop at either one if you don't need them.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd vote for BPS over Cabela's anytime,day or week of the year. Cabela's fishing selection seems to be lacking a little bit. I've gotten their catalogs and been on their site and it just doesn't seem like they carry enough fishing gear. Never tried Tackle WHarehouse so I can't comment on them but I'm gonna check out the site as soon as I log off of here.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

If you are set on using one of those sites both can be decent. I found that cabelas is much more quick and consistent with shipping. Bass pro has a wider selection and you can almost always find a free shipping code online.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

If you can buy local and skip on the big chains, especially if you're stocking up on lures. Is it about selction? Money? Just my 2 cents. I go to Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville almost all the time. If you have a local guy like that I would go there.


----------



## canalbrian1 (Feb 5, 2011)

i would rather go to cabelas nowadays because they have better customer service and bassproshops charges sales tax now on orders over the phone and online. i dont use either one that much anymore unless i need soft plastics. i love tacklewarehouse when i want a new rod, because they have saturday delivery for the same price as bass pro shop/cabelas next day air. Tacklewarehouse's next day air is $10 vs. $40 from the big two (cabelas and bass proshops). only thing that sucks about tacklewarehouse is their limited selection on most things.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

if you don't mind the drive, you can hit both if you go NorthWest - Bass pro in Toledo, and Cabelas in Dundee


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

When is the big sale at LBF?



legendaryyaj said:


> Wait for the Land Big Fish sale up here in NEO.
> 
> Come and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

LBF or TACKLE WAREHOUSE all the way!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

skycruiser said:


> i guess i should have specified...i'm going primiarly for lures. I just bought a Shimano Stradic c4i 2500 and i have a rod lined up from a buddy in california. i just need to stock up on line, lures etc


Here's my order of preference:

LBF because they are local and have a great selection
Tackle Warehouse because they are awesome! Seriously.
BPS or Cabelas when I have gift cards to either


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

sometimes to the fin prices arent bad HUGE selection of bait and tackle.
BPS for fishing cabelas for waterfowl. have ordered from TW and overstockbaits.com too


----------

